# INxx? How do I determine which type I am?



## IniMiney (Jan 9, 2013)

I realize this has been done to death already, so I apologize in advance. Despite studying MBTI for years, I am still uncertain of which type I am. I understand cognitive functions in theory, but can't identify them in myself. I don't think I can objectively type myself based off of what I have read, or with tests, since I know how to answer to get a certain result, which is probably skewed by my own subjectivity too. So, I'll explain some of my ways of thinking, and see what you guys make of it.

This may be partly just because of my age (17) but I don't think I understand/see myself as clearly as most people do of themselves (to my knowledge). I don't feel like I have a "set" or "core" personality if you will, even though it's apparent to others that I do. I see too much nuance and possible explanations of my ways to assign any traits to cognitive functions, especially since almost any trait can manifest from any function. 

I don't express myself very much with most people. I am typically undemonstrative of my emotions, and rarely share my opinions unless asked, to the point of being passive. This is is seen as me being a people-pleaser, but in reality I just don't have much of an opinion on either option, and so I figure if it means nothing to me, but the other person cares, then I should just go along with what they want. 

I think my lack of certainty may be the core of who I am, actually. It seems like a lot of peoples' opinions are just inherited and not examined on their own merits, and I'm afraid of being like that. As a result, I've almost become this impossible ambivalent malleable chameleon person. I don't know what is really right or wrong, so picking one tiny piece of subjective truth to assert with conviction against all others just seems incomplete. Of course, I do have opinions, but I repress them. For example, I became a vegetarian of my own accord at age 7, but have never tried to convert or criticize anyone, even though I have pretty strong feelings on the matter. If I did, I would feel like a hypocrite, since my very existence affects animals negatively, even if my being a vegetarian reduces that impact a little bit. I guess I am an all or nothing sort of person.

I'm not sure how helpful any of this will be, but I guess maybe I should explain some more concrete things now. I am moderately interested in almost everything, but I especially like psychology and linguistics. My hobbies are playing video games, reading, knitting, and cosplaying. I have a somewhat hard time making friends. I am somehow simultaneously athletic and clumsy. I'm a hopeless romantic, although it would take quite a while for me to reach the level of comfort necessary to express it. 

All right, that's probably enough special-snowflaking for now. I know I didn't explain much of my actual behavior, but the thoughts behind the actions are more important in determining type, right? Which cognitive functions do I seem to be using? Also, do you think I am perhaps not even one of the INxx types at all? What type am I?


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

holy s*** it's like I'm looking in a mirror

maybe your descriptions are a little bit generic, have you read into the functions?


----------



## IniMiney (Jan 9, 2013)

I've read a lot about cognitive functions, but I'm still not sure which ones I use.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

IniMiney said:


> I realize this has been done to death already, so I apologize in advance. Despite studying MBTI for years, I am still uncertain of which type I am. I understand cognitive functions in theory, but can't identify them in myself. I don't think I can objectively type myself based off of what I have read, or with tests, since I know how to answer to get a certain result, which is probably skewed by my own subjectivity too. So, I'll explain some of my ways of thinking, and see what you guys make of it.
> 
> This may be partly just because of my age (17) but I don't think I understand/see myself as clearly as most people do of themselves (to my knowledge). I don't feel like I have a "set" or "core" personality if you will, even though it's apparent to others that I do. I see too much nuance and possible explanations of my ways to assign any traits to cognitive functions, especially since almost any trait can manifest from any function.
> 
> ...


Impressions from this:

1) Probably a Sensor, the whole thing stayed entirely in the sensory realm and...
2) ... you seem to have an objective view of things, which might actually be TOO objective, which is why you can't pin yourself down.
3) Probably a Feeler, and you seem to internalize this, on the subject of your vegetarianism for example.
4) You seem to have regulated that post fairly well, I get the sense that you are a self-scrutinizer, but you are the judge, not something external. That is a bit of a leap, but well, Geronimo! This an #3 hints at Fi. 
5) Certain things hint Se to me. That you are 'all or nothing', though that might also hint at Te. You also want the 'facts' first hand. Dynamics of reality obscure absolutes in theory. Stuff like that. 

First guess: ISFP

Questions:

Are you a people-pleaser? I didn't get that from what you said. Is that the only reason?
How do you learn best?
Explain your interest in linguistics. What is the goal? What is the drive?

Also, there are questionnaires in the Sticky section of this subforum. You should do one if you want.


----------



## IniMiney (Jan 9, 2013)

arkigos said:


> Impressions from this:
> 
> 1) Probably a Sensor, the whole thing stayed entirely in the sensory realm and...
> 2) ... you seem to have an objective view of things, which might actually be TOO objective, which is why you can't pin yourself down.
> ...



ISFP? Interesting, I didn't give that type much consideration. 

1. I am not a people pleaser; I don't have difficulty saying no, in principle anyway. And yes, my passivity is almost always caused by indifference.

2. I'm not sure exactly how to answer that. I suppose I just try to figure out whatever it is on my own. 

3.I don't have any measurable goals in linguistics. I mostly study dead and/or obscure languages, because I guess I like feeling like I possess rare knowledge.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

IniMiney said:


> ISFP? Interesting, I didn't give that type much consideration.
> 
> 1. I am not a people pleaser; I don't have difficulty saying no, in principle anyway. And yes, my passivity is almost always caused by indifference.
> 
> ...


So, with linguistics and things, and just learning in general, you tend to.... do it on your own? How thoroughly? 

Are you fairly consistent in all this? See it all to the end or more until your interest dries up, whenever that might be?


----------



## IniMiney (Jan 9, 2013)

arkigos said:


> So, with linguistics and things, and just learning in general, you tend to.... do it on your own? How thoroughly?
> 
> Are you fairly consistent in all this? See it all to the end or more until your interest dries up, whenever that might be?


I go through phases of obsession and neglect. This is true for all of my interests. I am consistent in my inconsistency. It's rare for me to drop interests entirely.


----------



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

What do you like? What are your hobbies? What music do you like? What's your favourite Art? Do you love history or your own culture?


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

I am also considering ISTP, btw. Rereading you, for all your Feeling, I may have overly focused on what you said than how you said it. You seem to a very clear person, and I am not necessarily getting an aire of Fi-dom. I'd like to see how much you rely on internalized logic as this discussion continues. 

Or, it could be something else. The more information, the better. I don't like it when people talk about how they are... because that isn't what I need. I don't need to see how you see you. If you saw you really well, you'd probably know your type. Well, you know what I mean. 

Often times, the best thing is just to talk about other stuff, and just let your personality sort of happen. You know? 

Tell me about something that interests you, something you like, whatever. Don't just list stuff, though. Focus on one thing and talk about it? I don't know. Sounds like a good idea, right?


----------



## IniMiney (Jan 9, 2013)

Laxgort said:


> What do you like? What are your hobbies? What music do you like? What's your favourite Art? Do you love history or your own culture?


It seems unlikely that you'll learn more about my personality by me listing things I like. After all, these preferences don't necessarily correlate with type. As for your last question, I see little (relative) difference between past cultures and our own. So, I don't have a preference for either, really.


----------



## IniMiney (Jan 9, 2013)

arkigos said:


> I am also considering ISTP, btw. Rereading you, for all your Feeling, I may have overly focused on what you said than how you said it. You seem to a very clear person, and I am not necessarily getting an aire of Fi-dom. I'd like to see how much you rely on internalized logic as this discussion continues.
> 
> Or, it could be something else. The more information, the better. I don't like it when people talk about how they are... because that isn't what I need. I don't need to see how you see you. If you saw you really well, you'd probably know your type. Well, you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


There isn't much to say about my interests. Unless I were trying to explain them to you, which most likely wouldn't be very useful, then there's nothing to talk about regarding them. Would you mind asking a different question?


----------



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

IniMiney said:


> It seems unlikely that you'll learn more about my personality by me listing things I like. After all, these preferences don't necessarily correlate with type. As for your last question, I see little (relative) difference between past cultures and our own. So, I don't have a preference for either, really.


Types are correlated with more things than you think, from music to hobbies. The last question is because Se is allied with the love of your own culture or history, not for anything else.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

IniMiney said:


> There isn't much to say about my interests. Unless I were trying to explain them to you, which most likely wouldn't be very useful, then there's nothing to talk about regarding them. Would you mind asking a different question?


Sorry to bother girl but if you keep questioning you're not gonna be helped thus let those who know show you the way and just then think and make your conclusions on your own. That or type yourself and fail miserably at your attempt like majority of the users here. 
As arkigos said just don't list preferences, i would defently encourage you to describe how you interact with friends/family, way of dressing, do you give a fuck? discuss about leadership, it seems that you are pretty sure about yourself, tell us more about how is your behaviour, the way you think, just godmann talk about stuff in general.

Anyway i smell INFP.


----------



## IniMiney (Jan 9, 2013)

Laxgort said:


> Types are correlated with more things than you think, from music to hobbies. The last question is because Se is allied with the love of your own culture or history, not for anything else.


Is it really? Why?


----------



## IniMiney (Jan 9, 2013)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> Sorry to bother girl but if you keep questioning you're not gonna be helped thus let those who know show you the way and just then think and make your conclusions on your own. That or type yourself and fail miserably at your attempt like majority of the users here.
> As arkigos said just don't list preferences, i would defently encourage you to describe how you interact with friends/family, way of dressing, do you give a fuck? discuss about leadership, it seems that you are pretty sure about yourself, tell us more about how is your behaviour, the way you think, just godmann talk about stuff in general.
> 
> Anyway i smell INFP.


Um...well...

I guess with most people, I tend to not talk much. I'm a social chameleon and I don't express myself very much, at least not through my behavior, I don't think. With close friends, I'm more open, and we usually talk a lot about either our interests/hobbies or our thoughts and feelings.

Dressing style might not have much to do with type, but I guess I can describe mine anyway. I usually just wear T-shirts, skinny jeans, sneakers, and generally casual/artsy if I had to put a name to it. I like to dress artfully and creatively. 

For your third question, well....I think I do "give a fuck" in the ways that matter most (to me). It seems an arbitrary question, though, because isn't that true of everyone? I'd say I tend to care less about stuff like details and schedules and doing things the "conventional" or "right way" than the people around me seem to. 

I'm not much of a leader...


----------



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

IniMiney said:


> Is it really? Why?


Yes! Because when a function dominates other, your hobbies or your music preferences (for example) are "altered". I think can be exceptions, obviously, but for example usually Se-users do things like... swordplay, maybe? Or go to classes of dancing, etc. ISTPs for example usually have some parameters of music, do you have read INTPs talking about analize music? ISTPs do the same, but they don't have Ne or Si so their music isn't as "environmental" as INTP-music. They turn to "Se" (usually is music to dance, etc...) and have the complement of Ni, and Ni... Well, Ni usually like the lyrics or doesn't do anything. So ISTPs usually like I-don't-remember metal and, well, that type of music.

I tried to explain this easily, but it's hard in english XD I can't say all the things I want.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

IniMiney said:


> Um...well...
> 
> I guess with most people, I tend to not talk much. I'm a social chameleon and I don't express myself very much, at least not through my behavior, I don't think. With close friends, I'm more open, and we usually talk a lot about either our interests/hobbies or our thoughts and feelings.
> 
> ...


Well to dress in some certain way is a factor to keep in mind, obviously not definitive. Look at marilyn manson, his inferior Se "is what makes him to dress like that". 
IMO you could be ISFP or ISTP, then less likely INFP or ISFJ.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Ti-Fe all the way. I lean Ti dominant.


----------



## IniMiney (Jan 9, 2013)

Laxgort said:


> Yes! Because when a function dominates other, your hobbies or your music preferences (for example) are "altered". I think can be exceptions, obviously, but for example usually Se-users do things like... swordplay, maybe? Or go to classes of dancing, etc. ISTPs for example usually have some parameters of music, do you have read INTPs talking about analize music? ISTPs do the same, but they don't have Ne or Si so their music isn't as "environmental" as INTP-music. They turn to "Se" (usually is music to dance, etc...) and have the complement of Ni, and Ni... Well, Ni usually like the lyrics or doesn't do anything. So ISTPs usually like I-don't-remember metal and, well, that type of music.
> 
> I tried to explain this easily, but it's hard in english XD I can't say all the things I want.



I understand that these things can correlate with type. I was actually asking about your statement "Se is allied with the love of your own culture or history, not for anything else."


----------



## IniMiney (Jan 9, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Ti-Fe all the way. I lean Ti dominant.


Would you mind explaining your reasons for thinking that?


----------



## IniMiney (Jan 9, 2013)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> Well to dress in some certain way is a factor to keep in mind, obviously not definitive. Look at marilyn manson, his inferior Se "is what makes him to dress like that".
> IMO you could be ISFP or ISTP, then less likely INFP or ISFJ.


Could you elaborate a bit on your reasons for thinking I'm any of those types?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

IniMiney said:


> Would you mind explaining your reasons for thinking that?





> I don't express myself very much with most people. Ti because of what follows I am typically undemonstrative of my emotions, and rarely share my opinions unless asked, to the point of being passive. This is is seen as me being a people-pleaser, but in reality I just don't have much of an opinion on either option, and so I figure if it means nothing to me, but the other person cares, then I should just go along with what they want. focus on external impressions of how people see you, which indicates Fe





> It seems like a lot of peoples' opinions are just inherited and not examined on their own merits, and I'm afraid of being like that. As a result, I've almost become this impossible ambivalent malleable chameleon person. I don't know what is really right or wrong, so picking one tiny piece of subjective truth to assert with conviction against all others just seems incomplete. Of course, I do have opinions, but I repress them. For example, I became a vegetarian of my own accord at age 7, but have never tried to convert or criticize anyone, even though I have pretty strong feelings on the matter. If I did, I would feel like a hypocrite, since my very existence affects animals negatively, even if my being a vegetarian reduces that impact a little bit. I guess I am an all or nothing sort of person.


Mostly Fe and suggests weak feeling in general. Overall though, it's just a vibe or whatever. It's difficult to explain but it's the way you reason and how you come across. You just, for the lack of a better way of putting it, sound like a Ti type. Fi types sound differently when communicating themselves.


----------



## IniMiney (Jan 9, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Mostly Fe and suggests weak feeling in general. Overall though, it's just a vibe or whatever. It's difficult to explain but it's the way you reason and how you come across. You just, for the lack of a better way of putting it, sound like a Ti type. Fi types sound differently when communicating themselves.


Interesting...do you lean towards ISTP or INTP?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

IniMiney said:


> Interesting...do you lean towards ISTP or INTP?


I don't know because you don't seem to really have an auxiliary function that is expressed in your OP anyway.



Laxgort said:


> Yes! Because when a function dominates other, your hobbies or your music preferences (for example) are "altered". I think can be exceptions, obviously, but for example usually Se-users do things like... swordplay, maybe? Or go to classes of dancing, etc. ISTPs for example usually have some parameters of music, do you have read INTPs talking about analize music? ISTPs do the same, but they don't have Ne or Si so their music isn't as "environmental" as INTP-music. They turn to "Se" (usually is music to dance, etc...) and have the complement of Ni, and Ni... Well, Ni usually like the lyrics or doesn't do anything. So ISTPs usually like I-don't-remember metal and, well, that type of music.
> 
> I tried to explain this easily, but it's hard in english XD I can't say all the things I want.


I'm sorry but what? So please tell me what my dominant function is based on my hobbies and interests (no cheating because of my label, act as if I'm a new poster you have never met before):

Anime
Manga
Music which needs to be subcategorized because I have been heavily invested in this:
- Frequenting concerts
- Playing various instruments + singing
- Writing lyrics
- Obviously listening to music, favorite genres are death metal subgenres but I'm pretty eclectic as a whole
- Partially being part of the metal scene culture
- Have connections to academics with metal music interest
- Have written academic papers about metal music
GFX design like avatar and signature sets
Writing poetry and prose
Writing crap on internet forums in general
Playing video and computer games:
- RTS
- City builders (guilty pleasure)
- Various action games like hack 'n' slash
- Mobas
- Other strategy games or games with strategy elements
- Platform games
Watching films and TV series
Cooking (kind of, I have an interest in it)
An overall interest in theory as a whole. If I were to mention all the damn theories I've read about over the course of my life this would turn into a very long list 
Last but not least, SLEEP. I can't stress how much I love sleep lol. 

If you want to know more what any of them entail ask I guess, but I think the list speaks for itself.


----------



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

ephemereality said:


> I don't know because you don't seem to really have an auxiliary function that is expressed in your OP anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Manga and Anime"
What do you like of this? 
"Frequenting concerts"
Se
"Playing various instruments + singing"
Se / Fi
"Writing lyrics"
All, Ni-Fi specially.
"Obviously listening to music, favorite genres are death metal subgenres" 
All functions.
"Partially being part of the metal scene culture"
Ni - Se
"City builders (guilty pleasure)"
Te
"Other strategy games or games with strategy elements"
Ni-Te
"Platform games"
Se
"Writing poetry and prose"
Ni-Fi. 
"Cooking (kind of, I have an interest in it)"
Se if you do it for pleasure, Te if you do it because is useful
"An overall interest in theory as a whole."
NT result.

Anyway is not only your "dom-function", all are connected.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> I don't know because you don't seem to really have an auxiliary function that is expressed in your OP anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh fucking yes, somebody stopped her.
BTW i literally do all that stuff too. Except for a few things like writting academics about metal.


----------



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

IniMiney said:


> I understand that these things can correlate with type. I was actually asking about your statement "Se is allied with the love of your own culture or history, not for anything else."


Se-users usually are known for their desire of realize their energy and power and notice the energy and power in others, etc etc. Se is connected with culture and history because Se can notice the power of their own -or others- homeland, for example.

Anyway I'm not saying that a Si-user can't be interested in this, but usually the nuances are different. 

*I don't know if you say nuances in this ocassion.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

You failed to actually analyze outside the context of my type label which is what I asked you to do. You assumed my INTJ label is correct. What if it's not?



Laxgort said:


> "Manga and Anime"
> What do you like of this?


I just like it? It's nice consuming fiction? It's like asking why someone likes to watch TV or read a book. 



> All, Ni-Fi specially.


Why must creative writing be the result of Ni and Fi? How would it manifest in someone else who does not have Ni and Fi as a part of their preferred function stack? 



> All functions.


Why would listening to music at all be related to any function?



> Ni - Se


Why would this be specific to these functions? Does that mean other people who do not share Ni-Se to not be interested in scene culture? That's a ridiculous assertion.



> Ni-Te


And what if people enjoy playing strategy games without being Ni-Te?



> NT result.


As if only NTs can be interested in theory?



> Anyway is not only your "dom-function", all are connected.


So what type am I based on my interests? They seem to point towards Se judging your analysis.


----------



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

ephemereality said:


> You failed to actually analyze outside the context of my type label which is what I asked you to do. You assumed my INTJ label is correct. What if it's not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not all persons watch or read movies/anime, mangas and books because they want to "cosume fiction". Maybe they like the develop of the characters, other like the stories, etc.

Anyway, I said before that is not what we do, if how, why and what we like of that. Maybe I like a movie because I like the characters and the storie and other because the angles of the recording and the environment are great. 

Anyway, I was saying why YOUR functions are corelated with the things you like or your hobbies. And, AS I SAID, all types can do X, but all actions have an function-reason. 

And the music your listen has a function explanation. Epic music usually goes with Se, or Te-Se, mystical music with Ni and even with Ne-Fi. Enviromental music is more appreciate in Si-users, etc. 
Se usually has an extravagant sense of esthetics, Fi helps (I forgot Fi before) in be part of some culture, in fact, Fi usually is described as try to know to where you pertain, no? 
All people can enjoy strategy games (my INFP friend love strategy games) but Ni-Te users usually have more predilection to strategy games. Ni foresee the result of X strategy and Te helps to form it. Do you read about xNTJs are good at the direction of a company? That's not strategy? 
I'm not saying that NFs, STs and SFs are not interested or can't be interested in theory, but NTs are always -in general- more interested than other types. 

Sorry for think in your label, english isn't my first language and sometimes I'm not sure about what are people saying or what are they referring to. 

Anyway I asked her about what she likes and etc because then I can ask about other things (for example what she like of, I don't know, a movie). If someone say what he/she likes usually you can't know what type she/he is, because as I said before, all types can do the same thing.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Laxgort said:


> Not all persons watch or read movies/anime, mangas and books because they want to "cosume fiction". Maybe they like the develop of the characters, other like the stories, etc.


Of course not, but that wasn't my point. I answered the question because you posed it. I am not sure why I like anime and manga or fiction in general. I just do. There are aesthetic reasons why I prefer Japanese and east Asian fiction over Western, but that's about it. I also like Asian culture as a whole and one could argue it has to do with seeking my roots. What do I know.



> Anyway, I said before that is not what we do, if how, why and what we like of that. Maybe I like a movie because I like the characters and the storie and other because the angles of the recording and the environment are great.
> 
> Anyway, I was saying why YOUR functions are corelated with the things you like or your hobbies. And, AS I SAID, all types can do X, *but all actions have an function-reason. *


Do they? I am not so sure. I doubt my eating food right now has anything to do with my functions, or writing this to you much to do with my functions per se and how they would potentially motivate me. 



> And the music your listen has a function explanation.


Then how do you explain that my INFP friend enjoys the same music I listen to or that my girlfriend really dislikes the music I listen to?



> Epic music usually goes with Se, or Te-Se, mystical music with Ni and even with Ne-Fi. Enviromental music is more appreciate in Si-users, etc.
> Se usually has an extravagant sense of esthetics, Fi helps (I forgot Fi before) in be part of some culture, in fact, Fi usually is described as try to know to where you pertain, no?


I have to say this is a gross over-simplification and I don't think this is really what Fi is about either. You aren't look at my motivations at all, even less how I arrived at this conclusion based on my reasoning. 



> All people can enjoy strategy games (my INFP friend love strategy games) but Ni-Te users usually have more predilection to strategy games.


Then explain to me why games like CoD are so popular and have such mass appeal?



> Ni foresee the result of X strategy and Te helps to form it. Do you read about xNTJs are good at the direction of a company? That's not strategy?


I don't care about behavior and behavioral results in typing. People can be good at directing a company for many reasons. 



> I'm not saying that NFs, STs and SFs are not interested or can't be interested in theory, but NTs are always -in general- more interested than other types.


Sure, but it's beyond the point. Then you are extrapolating based on some observed behavior you've noticed which then becomes removed from the actual context of the situation. So you would then just assume that if someone says in the OP of a type me thread that they love theory they are more likely to be an NT? I wouldn't. 



> Sorry for think in your label, english isn't my first language and sometimes I'm not sure about what are people saying or what are they referring to.
> 
> Anyway I asked her about what she likes and etc because then I can ask about other things (for example what she like of, I don't know, a movie). If someone say what he/she likes usually you can't know what type she/he is, because as I said before, all types can do the same thing.


Sure, but why are you concerned in the like as opposed to the reasoning why that particular like?


----------



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

ephemereality said:


> Do they? I am not so sure. I doubt my eating food right now has anything to do with my functions, or writing this to you much to do with my functions per se and how they would potentially motivate me.


Well, obviously eat and sleep for example aren't in the pack of "actions". You understood me, you didn't? 



> Then how do you explain that my INFP friend enjoys the same music I listen to or that my girlfriend really dislikes the music I listen to?


I think I'm not exaggerating if I say that INFP is the type which accepts more variety of music than others. Ne-Si in music usually can understand everything, and Fi only say "Yeah, I like it" or "I hate it". Te-Se, or Se only usually likes certain types of music because they're "epic" or they have "force", but Ne-Si can understand it, too. The difference is... a Se-user feels it, an INFP understand it. (Note: I'm not saying that INFPs don't feel the music! In fact, they do it a lot!)



> Then explain to me why games like CoD are so popular and have such mass appeal?


 In which universe is CoD a strategy game? Anyway, a game can be popular because a lot of reasons! And a lot of people play popular games because are... well, popular. They really don't like strategy-adventure-whatever games! 



> I don't care about behavior and behavioral results in typing. People can be good at directing a company for many reasons.


 a Te-user will be better in direct a company than other types. A Ni-Te would be the best at directing companies. 



> Sure, but it's beyond the point. Then you are extrapolating based on some observed behavior you've noticed which then becomes removed from the actual context of the situation. So you would then just assume that if someone says in the OP of a type me thread that they love theory they are more likely to be an NT? I wouldn't.


 Hey, I wouldn't! I would ask him/her about, but I woudn't presuppose anything about his/her type only because he/she said that he/she loves theory! Anyway, NTs in general, in percentage, love theory more than others types. 



> Sure, but why are you concerned in the like as opposed to the reasoning why that particular like?


And sorry but I can't understand what do you want to say 

Edit: Anyway, I think I sounded pretty presumptuous and I want to clarify that I didn't want to do it! At the same time I think I explained all the things I said in an horrible form, so sorry.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Laxgort said:


> Well, obviously eat and sleep for example aren't in the pack of "actions". You understood me, you didn't?


Yes, but I exaggerated your point to show that it's flawed reasoning. 



> I think I'm not exaggerating if I say that INFP is the type which accepts more variety of music than others. Ne-Si in music usually can understand everything, and Fi only say "Yeah, I like it" or "I hate it". Te-Se, or Se only usually likes certain types of music because they're "epic" or they have "force", but Ne-Si can understand it, too. The difference is... a Se-user feels it, an INFP understand it. (Note: I'm not saying that INFPs don't feel the music! In fact, they do it a lot!)


I'm sorry but what? Let me be honest with you why I like the music I do - feelings. It's all about emotional atmosphere. I actually despise music that sounds "epic" because it often sounds like empty fluff. I think most people would think this sounds epic or has an epic/bombastic sound:






And it's the same kind of emotional atmosphere I look for in music regardless of the actual genre being played. It just so happened that the genres I found that seem to express it the most are various melodic death metal subgenres. The sound I look for has more to do with emotional reverberation. For the lack of better ways of putting it, I tend to enjoy music that sounds "tragic":






I mean yes, could one argue that the musical composition is reflective of my type in some way? Likely. I seem to be drawn towards music that sounds "Fi" in that it looks for emotional depth as opposed to emotional expressiveness and I prefer something that sounds "heavy" or "serious" over something of more "fluffy" nature but how do you genuinely quantify that in the end? I like this piece as much as I do Dismantling Devotion:






Two entirely different genres and the only thing they have in common is that they express a similar emotional atmosphere to me, one that I of course find highly enjoyable in music. 



> In which universe is CoD a strategy game? Anyway, a game can be popular because a lot of reasons! And a lot of people play popular games because are... well, popular. They really don't like strategy-adventure-whatever games!


The part where you play co-op and actually need to organize yourself and your team to fulfill simple strategic goals like capture the point?



> a Te-user will be better in direct a company than other types. A Ni-Te would be the best at directing companies.


I don't agree at all to be honest. 



> Hey, I wouldn't! I would ask him/her about, but I woudn't presuppose anything about his/her type only because he/she said that he/she loves theory! Anyway, NTs in general, in percentage, love theory more than others types.


You know you have no evidence or proof for this more than you thinking so based on some observed behavior or whatever.



> And sorry but I can't understand what do you want to say


I'm saying that you seem to look at the result and not so much the cause of the result.


----------



## IniMiney (Jan 9, 2013)

@Laxgort @ephemereality

I find it interesting that you consider yourselves the same type.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

IniMiney said:


> @Laxgort
> @ephemereality
> 
> I find it interesting that you consider yourselves the same type.


To be fair, only one of us is a Te type personally.


----------



## IniMiney (Jan 9, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> To be fair, only one of us is a Te type personally.


Oh? What do you believe her type is more likely to be in reality, then?


----------

